# Un dubbio su flag USE...........

## stefanoxjx

Ciao a tutti, ho un dubbio sulle flag use.

Allora, le flag use servono per dire ad un determinato programma che non dovrà avere il supporto per una certa funzione e quindi nel caso di un programma che mi imponga (per esempio) un flag use tipo "X", posso imposte "-X" e verrà compilato solo il programma con i vari supporti ma senza X.

Il mio dubbio è questo, se "X" viene però obbligatoriamente compilato e installato nel sistema da un altro pacchetto, non conviene a questo punto attivare il supporto ad "X" per tutti i programmi che lo richiedono visto che c'è già sul sistema e non credo sia il linkaggio a quella libreria ad appesantire tutte le operazioni?

Spero di essermi spiegato.

Grazie delle eventuali risposte.

Byez.

N.B. "X" è stato scelto casualmente, la mia domanda è inerente a tutte le flag use.

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Dunque, il problema è complesso e dipendente da quello che tu vuoi.

Se continuo con il tuo esempio e prendo la useflag X, posso fare queste considerazioni (in alcuni casi sono abbastanza personali):La disabilito solo ed esclusivamente se so che quella macchina la userò solamente in modalità da console. Se userò kde o la userò in ambiente grafico, conviene invece che 'X' sia abilitata;Posso decidere di disabilitarla per particolari pacchetti e basta, perché forniscono funzioni che sono instabili o che non voglio (ma qui è necessario che tu metta le mani in /etc/portage/package.use);Se Xorg è stato compilato, perché avere possibilità in meno nei sw che ho già (e quindi rispondo alla tua domanda con un 'dipende cosa vuoi tu')?

D'altronde, se avevi "-X" e ad un tratto decidi di usare "X", dovrai ricompilare tutti i programmi che prevedono quella useflag con 

```
emerge -N world
```

Ciao.

----------

## stefanoxjx

Non ho ben capito quale sia il tuo consiglio   :Confused: 

Cerco di mettere nero su bianco la mia situazione e le mie idee e vediamo cosa faresti al mio posto.

Quindi il mio make.conf è:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage
> 
> # Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example
> ...

 

e qusto è il mio package.use:

```

sys-libs/glibc userlocales

sys-libs/db -java

app-office/openoffice -java

media-video/mplayer X aalib alsa arts cdparanoia cpudetection directfb doc dts dv dvd dvdread encode esd gif jpeg lzo mad matroska nls nvidia opengl png sdl truetype vorbis win32codecs xmms xv xvid

media-video/avidemux aac a52 xvid

dev-libs/cyrus-sasl -gdbm berkdb -java

app-misc/mc -X

mail-client/mozilla-thunderbird -crypt

net-p2p/amule gtk

kde-base/kdelibs fam jpeg2k tiff

kde-base/kdebase java logitech-mouse xscreen-saver samba

kde-base/krdc rdesktop

dev-util/gambas bzip2

app-cdr/k3b css dvdr ffmpeg flac musepack musicbrainz sndfile vcd

```

Tenendo presente che tutte le flag use che sono impostate per esempio su mplayer, mi vanno bene anche per altre applicazioni multimediali, non mi conviene inserirle tutte direttamente sul make.conf?

In linea di massima, da come la vedo io potrei giocare un po' di package.use solo per quello che riguarda java.

Forse ora hai uno scenario più vasto (spero) per potermi dare un consiglio   :Smile: 

----------

## syntaxerrormmm

Ti dico la mia per quanto concerne le useflags. Di solito, le inserisco in /etc/portage/package.use con il nome del programma se euse le classifica come useflags locali:

```
euse -i gdal

global use flags (searching: gdal)

************************************************************

no matching entries found

local use flags (searching: gdal)

************************************************************

[-    ] gdal (sci-geosciences/grass):

Enables gdal support (Grass 6 only)
```

In questo caso, la use 'gdal' è solo in /etc/portage/package.use, visto che è relativo solo a grass.

In altri casi e anche quando sono useflags locali ma che valgono per più di 4-5 pacchetti le inserisco di default in /etc/make.conf.

Tornando su mplayer, 'gif' è una useflag globale e sarebbe il caso di metterla in /etc/make.conf e in questo modo ne beneficerebbero tutte le applicazioni che prevedono la useflag 'gif', dopo che avrai ricompilato i sw in questione.

Ciao.

----------

## stefanoxjx

Ora ho capito meglio   :Very Happy: 

Siccome ho appena cambiato il pc, volevo lanciare un'emerge -euDN world, ma prima di fare questo volevo mettere un po' di ordine.

Grazie dei consigli.

----------

## Kernel78

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> Ora ho capito meglio  
> 
> Siccome ho appena cambiato il pc, volevo lanciare un'emerge -euDN world, ma prima di fare questo volevo mettere un po' di ordine.
> 
> Grazie dei consigli.

 

Se usi -e ti rocompilerà tutto quindi sarà inutile usare -uDN (personalmente preferirei -uDN a -e ma de gustibus ...)

----------

## stefanoxjx

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *stefanoxjx wrote:*   Ora ho capito meglio  
> 
> Siccome ho appena cambiato il pc, volevo lanciare un'emerge -euDN world, ma prima di fare questo volevo mettere un po' di ordine.
> 
> Grazie dei consigli. 
> ...

 

Si, lo so che N è inutile con -e, però male non gli fa.

In questo caso preferisco il -e perchè voglio ricompilare tutto da zero!!!

----------

## Kernel78

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> Si, lo so che N è inutile con -e, però male non gli fa.
> 
> In questo caso preferisco il -e perchè voglio ricompilare tutto da zero!!!

 

Il fatto è che se non hai cambiato le CFLAGS è abbastanza inutile ricompilare tutto...

----------

## stefanoxjx

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *stefanoxjx wrote:*   Si, lo so che N è inutile con -e, però male non gli fa.
> 
> In questo caso preferisco il -e perchè voglio ricompilare tutto da zero!!! 
> 
> Il fatto è che se non hai cambiato le CFLAGS è abbastanza inutile ricompilare tutto...

 

Infatti ho già cambiato idea, ogni volta che si ferma su un errore, poi riparte da zero con la compilazione.

Ho già tolto il -e dal comando emerge   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*    *stefanoxjx wrote:*   Si, lo so che N è inutile con -e, però male non gli fa.
> 
> In questo caso preferisco il -e perchè voglio ricompilare tutto da zero!!! 
> 
> Il fatto è che se non hai cambiato le CFLAGS è abbastanza inutile ricompilare tutto... 
> ...

 

A parte che, come ti avevo già detto se usi -e rendi superfluo usare -uDN e quindi, se adesso togli -e ti ritrovi solo con emerge world (a meno che tu non mi abbia ascoltato e abbia lanciato emerge -euDN world  :Wink:  )

Per evitare che riparta dall'inizio dopo un errore ti sarebbe bastato leggere un attimo la pagina man di emerge e avreti trovato due opzioni che facevano al caso tuo ...

----------

## stefanoxjx

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *stefanoxjx wrote:*    *Kernel78 wrote:*    *stefanoxjx wrote:*   Si, lo so che N è inutile con -e, però male non gli fa.
> 
> In questo caso preferisco il -e perchè voglio ricompilare tutto da zero!!! 
> 
> Il fatto è che se non hai cambiato le CFLAGS è abbastanza inutile ricompilare tutto... 
> ...

 

Il comando che lancio di solito in questo caso è emerge -euDN world e quindi togliendo il -e mi rimane ancora emerge -uDN world.

Le pagine man le ho lette e sono al corrente che esiste anche la funzione --resume e --skipfirst, però mi da una brutta sensazione lasciare indietro pacchetti da compilare   :Very Happy:  e poi ho ripensato a quello che mi hai detto e in effetti mi sono chiesto perchè dovrei ricompilare tutto?   :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Il comando che lancio di solito in questo caso è emerge -euDN world e quindi togliendo il -e mi rimane ancora emerge -uDN world.
> 
> 

 

Ti ho già detto che se usi l'opzione -e è ASSOLUTAMENTE INUTILE usare anche -uDN quindi il fatto che tu continui a usare emerge -euDN world significa tre cose (a mio parere):

- o non leggi i miei messaggi

- o leggi i miei messaggi e non ti interessa quello che dico

- o leggi i miei messaggi e non ti fidi di quello che dico

In ogni caso non posso negare che ognuna di queste prospettive mi infastidisca alquanto ...

Magari sono solo in periodo irritabile della mia vita ... se per qualche motivo ho frainteso il tuo comportamento sono pronto ad ascoltare le tue ragioni e in caso a scusarmi se sono saltato a conclusioni errate ...

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Le pagine man le ho lette e sono al corrente che esiste anche la funzione --resume e --skipfirst, però mi da una brutta sensazione lasciare indietro pacchetti da compilare   e poi ho ripensato a quello che mi hai detto e in effetti mi sono chiesto perchè dovrei ricompilare tutto?  

 

Io mi immaginavo che facessi qualcosa per tentare di risolvere il problema prima di rilanciare emerge, è abbastanza raro che i problemi si risolvano da soli ...

----------

## stefanoxjx

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

>  *stefanoxjx wrote:*   
> 
> Il comando che lancio di solito in questo caso è emerge -euDN world e quindi togliendo il -e mi rimane ancora emerge -uDN world.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Per prima cosa non irritarti, ho letto e messo in pratica quello che mi hai scritto e il tutto mi è stato molto utile.

Per quanto riguarda i parametri di emerge, va bene che uDN non sono utili assieme al parametro -e, però non gli fanno nemmeno male quindi che ci siano o no, non cambia nulla.

Per quanto riguarda il problema di compilazione, ho provato a risolverlo, però in questo periodo non ho molto tempo da dedicare agli umori variabili di linux e quindi devo procedere con la compilazione e vederlo dopo nonostante questa pratica non mi piaccia moltissimo.

Quindi quello che posso dirti è:

- non irritarti, ci sono cose ben più importanti a questo mondo per le quali irritarsi

- ho letto e assimilato con attenzione tutto quello che hai scritto e quindi ti ringrazio

- ognuno di noi ha la sua testa, e se a me piace il comando emerge -euDN world al posto di emerge -e world nonostante sia uno spreco di battute sulla tastiera non credo sia il caso di prendersela, tanto come ho già datto quei 3 caratteri in più sono ininfluenti con il -e.

- Ti chiedo scusa se ti ho fatto irritare, non era assolutamente mia intenzione   :Sad: 

----------

## Kernel78

ok, scusa se sono scoppiato ...

Sono decisamente troppo irritabile, cercherò di riflettere prima di scrivere  :Wink: 

----------

## stefanoxjx

No problem, capita anche a me   :Embarassed: 

Grazie ancora dell'aiuto.

Ciao.

----------

## crisandbea

riprendo questo post, per chiedere un consiglio sopratutto a chi usa KDE.

attualmente stò usando gnome. ma voglio passare alla nuova versione di KDE,  

quali sono le USE di base per KDE ????

nel mio make.conf al momento ho queste:

```

cat /etc/make.conf | grep USE

USE="3dnow 3dnowext X acpi alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cdr cdrw cli cracklib crypt cups dlloader doc dri dvdr dvdrw elibc_glibc firefox fortran gdbm gnome gpm gtk gtk2 hal howl input_devices_evdev input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kernel_linux libg++ linguas_it mad mmx mmxext mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl tcpd threads truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev unicode userland_GNU video_cards_nvidia video_cards_vesa vlc x86 xorg zlib win32codecs asf"
```

oltre alla flag di GNOME E GTK quali consigliate di togliere ???

grazie a tutti

ciauz

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> oltre alla flag di GNOME E GTK quali consigliate di togliere ???

 

in una parola: tutto

in make.conf è salutare usare solo le USE flag globali. quelle locali (il tuo ne è pienissimo) vanno tutte in package.use

----------

## crisandbea

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   oltre alla flag di GNOME E GTK quali consigliate di togliere ??? 
> 
> in una parola: tutto
> 
> in make.conf è salutare usare solo le USE flag globali. quelle locali (il tuo ne è pienissimo) vanno tutte in package.use

 

lo sò , ma le avevo inserite dopo aver fatto un :

```
emerge --info
```

ora che voglio sistemare le cose, e cambiare DE, volevo sapere quali settare per kde, come USE globali.

ciauz.

----------

## Luca89

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> lo sò , ma le avevo inserite dopo aver fatto un :
> 
> ```
> emerge --info
> ```
> ...

 

e che c'entra "emerge --info" con la scelta delle use da mettere in make.conf?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   lo sò , ma le avevo inserite dopo aver fatto un :
> 
> ```
> emerge --info
> ```
> ...

 

nulla, o quasi, ma non sapendo all'inizio quali settare mi sono affidato a quel comando.

comunque se qualcuno riuscirebbe a dirmi quali usare per KDE, gliene sarei grato.

ciauz

----------

## Luca89

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> nulla, o quasi, ma non sapendo all'inizio quali settare mi sono affidato a quel comando.

 

Quel comando ti dice le flag use che sono già impostate nel tuo sistema, quindi che senso ha metterle pure in make.conf?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

>  *crisandbea wrote:*   nulla, o quasi, ma non sapendo all'inizio quali settare mi sono affidato a quel comando. 
> 
> Quel comando ti dice le flag use che sono già impostate nel tuo sistema, quindi che senso ha metterle pure in make.conf?

 

strano , perchè non tutte quelle flag erano settate in make.conf.     :Wink: 

comunque grazie per la precisazione su quel comando.

ciauz

----------

## Luca89

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> strano , perchè non tutte quelle flag erano settate in make.conf.     

 

Niente di strano, non vengono valutate solo le flag use in make,.conf, ma anche quelle ereditate dal profilo.

----------

## xdarma

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> riprendo questo post, per chiedere un consiglio sopratutto a chi usa KDE.
> 
> attualmente stò usando gnome. ma voglio passare alla nuova versione di KDE,  
> 
> quali sono le USE di base per KDE ????
> ...

 

Umm, adesso non ho sott'occhio le mie USE, comunque:

- dai un occhio al significato delle USE, per esempio qui

- penso tu possa impostare "-bonobo -gnome -gtk -gtk2 -gtkhtml"

- aggiungi "kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibilty kdexdeltas qt"

- valuta se aggiungere "arts" e disabilitare "gstreamer"

- aggiungi "-fomit-frame-pointer" alle CFLAGS se non vuoi debuggare

- aggiungi "-fvisibility-inlines-hidden" alle CXXFLAGS"

- ricordati di prelinkare ;-)

ovviamente IMO, sto andando a memoria  :-)

Comunque, prima di sradicare Gnome e compagnia bella, fai una prova. Se ti trovi meglio con KDE, cosa assai probabile a mio parere, allora dopo potrai ripulire la tua gentoo.

Per l'installazione di KDE segui le guide.

L'ufficiale, Wiki Index, Wiki Category, e via discorrendo...

Se vuoi farti un'idea completa di KDE, installa tutto con kde-meta. Ci impiegherai un sacco di tempo ma almeno potrai giudicare con cognizione di causa.

Happy compiling  :-D

----------

